# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам карандаш простой в подарочной упаковке

## bon_eva

Карандаш Graf von Faber-Castell – чудесный канцелярский аксессуар. Его графитовый стержень обрамляет калифорнийская древесина кедра, которая украшена продольной гравировкой. На торце имеется серебряный наконечник. Идет в фирменной подарочной упаковке. Цена – 240 грн.





---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.12.2015 в 11:40 ----------

Продам мужской портфель Nazareno Gabrielli (Итальянский бренд). Выполнено изделие из высококачественной замши и дополнено фурнитурой из кожи. Несколько внутренних отделений. Замочки позолоченные. Цена – 6480 грн. Контактный телефон: +380678281702.

----------


## Катя_VB

Красивые и портфели и ручки. Действительно хороший подарок для руководителя!

----------


## bon_eva

Ручка роллер Graf von Faber-Castell серия Guilloche, коллекция Indigo – яркий письменный аксессуар. Для её создания использовали ювелирную смолу (цвет индиго). Клип напружиненный. Стержень легко заменяется на новый. Все металлические части в ручки покрыты родием. Тонкая линия письма. Идет в подарочной деревянной упаковке. Станет хорошим подарком для делового человека. Цена – 7920 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.12.2015 в 17:41 ----------

Подставка Graf von Faber-Castell выполнена в элегантном дизайне из итальянской гранулированной кожи. Украшают изделие полированные металлические вставки. Такой аксессуар безупречно дополнит коллекцию Ваших настольных принадлежностей. Цена – 8 100 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.





---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.12.2015 в 17:53 ----------

Ручка роллер Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic Anello – это оригинальное сочетание простоты и роскоши одновременно. Латунный корпус с титановым покрытием дополнен платиновыми кольцами. Дизайн ручки изумительный. Удобная в использовании. Стержень легко заменяется на новый. Цена – 13 140 грн. Подробности по телефону: 38067 828 17 02. 



---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.12.2015 в 15:10 ----------

Ручка роллер Graf von Faber-Castell имеет тонкий пишущий узел, который плавно скользит по бумаге. Удобство ручки роллер, такое же как и у шариковой, а эффект на бумаге, как от письма перьевой. Поверхность ручки покрыта палладием. Дизайн изделия утонченный, благодаря чему этот аксессуар идеально подходит для путешествий. Цена – 4500 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 1702.

----------


## bon_eva

Продам настенные часы Nomon Mixto I. Они сочетают в себе изумительный стиль и неповторимость. Циферблат выполнен из 12-ти часовых меток. Работают бесшумно. Материал – хромированная сталь. Механизм – кварцевый. Такой аксессуар изысканно подчеркнет интерьер в Вашем доме и офисе. Диаметр – 110 см. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.12.2015 в 17:08 ----------

Карандаш механический Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic Anello – это безупречное дополнение к Вашим письменным аксессуарам. Корпус выполнен из драгоценной смолы цвета слоновой кости. Отделка – платина. В карандаше имеется свободная площадь для запасных стержней, а также предусмотрен сменный ластик белого цвета под колпачком. Очаровательный контраст, благородные материалы и ручная работа говорят только о безоговорочном совершенстве изделия. Идет в подарочной деревянной упаковке. Цена – 9360 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.

----------


## bon_eva

Продам перьевую ручку Graf von Faber-Castell серия Guilloche, коллекция Rhodium. Перо создано из золота в 18 карат с иридиевым наконечником. Корпус изготовлен из драгоценной ювелирной смолы. Отделка выполнена из родия. Благодаря этому на ручке не будут появляться царапины. Клип напружиненный. Цена – 12 420 грн.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.01.2016 в 11:05 ----------

В комплект входит ручка роллер и механический карандаш компании Graf von Faber-Castell. Ручка по удобству использования напоминает шариковую, но при этом в роллер стержень наполнен чернилами. Поэтому эффект на бумаге будет как от письма перьевой. В карандаше легко заменяется грифель и ластик на новые. Сам грифель очень прочный, не ломается. Корпус изделий выполнен из 24-каратного золота.  Контактный телефон: 38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.01.2016 в 11:35 ----------

Продам мужской портфель знаменитого бренда Nazareno Gabrielli. Выполнено изделие из износостойкой замши. Дополнен портфель фирменной фурнитурой и кожей. Цвет – коричневый. Максимальная полнота – 16 см, высота (без ручки) – 23 см, ширина – 41 см. Цена – 6480 грн. Контактный телефон – 38067 828 17 02.









---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.01.2016 в 16:20 ----------

Эта перьевая ручка Graf von Faber-Castell относится к серии Intuition Platino Wood. Рифленый корпус изделия изготовлен из цельного куска древесины. Металлические части покрыты платиной до 10 микрон. Перо биколорное. Удобная в использовании. На колпачке изображен герб компании Graf von Faber-Castell. Контактный телефон: 38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.01.2016 в 11:32 ----------

Продам перьевую ручку Pelikan Classic M205 Duo Highlighter. Прозрачный корпус обрамлен хромированной отделкой. На колпачке предусмотрен зажим для кармана.*Толщина пишущего узла ВВ с иридиевым наконечником. Главное предназначение ручки – выделение, подчеркивание, маркировка, редактирование и корректировка документов.*В комплекте предусмотрен флакон с чернилами желтого цвета (30 мл). Цена – 4 725 грн.

----------


## bon_eva

Продам чернила Pelikan! В наличии цвета: Onyх, Sapphire , Aventurine, Ruby, Tanzanite. Чернила разработаны специально для элитных перьевых ручек. Благодаря своему составу, чернила обеспечивают экстра гладкое письмо. Объем – 50 мл. Цена 482 грн. Контактный телефон - 38067 828 17 02.

----------


## осетинка

Добрый день! А можно фото часов на темном фоне и сколько они стоят?

----------


## bon_eva

> Добрый день! А можно фото часов на темном фоне и сколько они стоят?


 Добрый день! Их цена – 15 518 грн. Диаметр – 110 см.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.01.2016 в 15:34 ----------

Продам подставку для заметок. Производитель – немецкая компания «Graf von Faber-Castell». Выполнена из итальянской гранулированной кожи в коричневой расцветке. Дополнено изделие металлическими элементами. Такой аксессуар – отличный подарок для начальника! Цена – 8 100 грн. Контактный телефон – 38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.01.2016 в 12:43 ----------

Продам ручку роллер немецкой торговой марки Graf von Faber-Castell. Серия Intuition. Корпус изготовлен из драгоценной ювелирной смолы. Металлические части покрыты платиной до 10 микрон. Клип напружиненный. На кольце колпачка выгравированы слова «Handmade in Germany». Пишущий узел плавно скользит по бумаге. Цена – 9 360 грн. +380678281702.





---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.01.2016 в 17:40 ----------

Продам ручку роллер от немецкой компании Graf von Faber-Castell. Стержень наполнен чернилами. Поэтому эффект на бумаге будет как от перьевой ручки. Корпус выполнен из драгоценной ювелирной смолы. Металлические части покрыты платиной. Писать такой ручкой – одно удовольствие. Идет в деревянной подарочной упаковке. Цена – 10980 грн. Контактный телефон – 380678281702.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.01.2016 в 16:16 ----------

Ручка Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic – прекрасный подарок для делового человека. Перо изготовлено из 18-каратного двухцветного золота. Корпус из гренадилла обрамлен металлическими деталями покрутим платиной до 10 микрон. Клип напружиненный. Большинство этапов создания ручки выполнялось вручную. Именно поэтому каждая деталь в аксессуаре доведена до совершенства. Цена – 17 820 грн. Контактный телефон – 380678281702.

----------


## bon_eva

Продам механический карандаш от знаменитой немецкой компании Graf von Faber-Castell. Корпус выполнен из драгоценной смолы. Металлические части покрыты платиной до 10-ти микрон. Грифель толщиной 0,7 мм (твердость В). Есть пространство для хранения сменных грифелей. Сменный ластик находится под колпачком.

----------


## bon_eva

Шариковая ручка Graf von Faber-Castell серия Elemento – бесподобный подарок успешному человеку. Она выполнена из оливковой древесины и металлических частей, покрытых платиной. Производители выпустили это изделие в ограниченном количестве – всего 1500 аксессуаров. Благодаря этому, она обладает эсклюзивностью и оригинальностью. Такая ручка, безусловно, станет приятным подарком, напоминающим о том, кто его подарил. Контактный телефон: 38067 828 17 02. 


---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.02.2016 в 14:26 ----------

Эта ручка выполнена немецкой компанией Graf von Faber-Castell и относится к серии Intuition. Отполированный до блеска корпус выполнен из драгоценной ювелирной смолы. Перо изготовлено из 18-каратного двухцветного золота. Металлические части в ручке покрыты платиной до 10-ти микрон. На колпачке выгравированы слова “Handmade in Germany”. Этот привлекательный аксессуар станет приятным и полезным подарком для любого успешного человека. Для приобретения звоните: 380678281702.

----------


## bon_eva



----------


## bon_eva

Процесс производства ручки Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic включает в себя сотню этапов, большая часть из которых выполняется вручную. Латунный корпус покрыт драгоценным деревом гренадил. Металлические части покрыты платиной до 10-ти микрон. Перо выполнено из 18-каратного двухцветного золота. Достаточно взять в руку ручку и Вы почувствуете свою потребность выражения мысли в графической форме. Цена – 17 820 грн. Контактный телефон: 38067 828 17 02.

----------


## bon_eva

1. Набор карандашей Faber-Castell из 126 предметов:
Полихромные карандаши POLYCHROMOS – 36 оттенков
Акварельные карандаши ALBRECHT DURER – 36 оттенков
Полихромные пастели POLYCHROMOS – 36 оттенков
Пастельные карандаши серии PITT MONOCHROME (белый мел, сангина, вап-дик коричневый) – 3 шт
Угольные карандаши – 3 шт
Кисть – 1 шт
Палочка для растушевки – 1 шт
Металлическая точилка с двумя отверстиями – 1 шт
Художественный ластик – 1 шт
Мелки ассорти – 8 шт
Цена 10 180 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.



2. Набор акварельных карандашей Faber-Castell (72 шт). Рисунок, нарисованный такими карандаши можно размыть мокрой кисточкой и получить эффект, как после акварельных красок. Цена 6756 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.



3. Набор полихромных карандашей Faber-Castell (120 шт). Цена 7681 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.04.2016 в 17:49 ----------

Комплект из двух аксессуаров от немецкой компании Graf von Faber-Castell. В набор входит: ручка роллер и механический карандаш. Оба изделия покрыты позолотой до 10-ти микрон. Такой набор станет отличным подарком для успешного человека. Цена – 25 900 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.

----------


## bon_eva

Набор акварельных карандашей Faber-Castell станет приятным подарком для любого художника. При взаимодействии с водой получается эффект акварели. В комплекте 120 цветов. Представлен набор в деревянной коробке. Цена - 7681 грн. Контактный телефон 38067 828 17 02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.05.2016 в 14:29 ----------

Идеальные механическиe карандаши от немецкой торговой марки Graf von Faber-Castell
Для приобретения: +38067 828 17 02.

----------


## Odessian

интересно, Вы хоть один предмет из своего ассортимента на этом форуме продали?

----------


## bon_eva

В данный набор входит 72 акварельных цветных карандаша. Идет в красивой деревянной коробке. 

Цена 6756 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02.

----------


## bon_eva

1. Набор акварельных цветных карандашей Faber-Castell. 72 расцветки. Деревянная коробка. Цена - 6756 грн.
120 расцветок – 7681 грн.



2. Набор полихромных цветных карандашей Faber-Castell. 120 расцветок. Цена - 7681 грн.



3. Следующий набор*содержит полный ассортимент профессиональных карандашей Pitt Monochrome, Pitt Pastell, Castell 9000, мелки, уголь и аксессуары. Всего 86 предметов. Цена - 6941 грн.



4.*Набор содержит полный ассортимент кисточек PITT artist pen, ручек Calligraphy и Fineliner, добавлены цвета Metallic (90 предметов). Цена – 10735 грн.



Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.06.2016 в 14:12 ----------

Наборы цветных карандашей Faber-Castell с бесплатной доставкой по всей Украине

----------


## bon_eva

Сочетание древнего мореного дуба, красота которого выковывалась природой в течение*тысячелетий, и сусального золота, *которое придает изумительный блеск прекраснейшим произведениям искусства, превозносит Ручку Года коллекции 2012 в категорию*«шедевральной» перьевой ручки.

----------


## bon_eva

Наборы цветных карандашей Faber-Castell (пастельные, акварельные, полихромные). Доставка по всей Украине. Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.









---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.07.2016 в 17:51 ----------

В данный набор входит 72 акварельных карандаша, созданных немецкой компанией «Faber-Castell». Изюминка таких карандашей в том, что после завершения рисунка его можно размыть мокрой кисточкой и получить эффект, как после использования акварельных красок. Это очень удобно! И рисунки получаются красивыми. Такой набор станет приятным подарком каждому начинающему художнику! Контактный телефон: +38067 828 17 02, Марина.

----------


## bon_eva

Набор пастельных карандашей Faber-Castell из 60 оттенков. 
Цена – 2314 грн.
Доставка по всей Украине.
Также, есть другие наборы.
Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  28.07.2016 в 17:51 ----------

Обзор перьевой ручки Graf von Faber-Castell серия Pen of The Year, коллекция 2008 можно прочитать здесь. 







---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.07.2016 в 17:47 ----------

Данный набор от немецкой компании «Faber-Castell» состоит из полного ассортимента профессиональных карандашей и аксессуаров. Эта торговая марка уже больше чем 250 лет создает лучшие в своем роде карандаши. Поэтому, такой комплект станет приятным и полезным подарком для любого художника!
Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.



---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.08.2016 в 17:13 ----------

Ручки Pelikan! Большой выбор здесь. Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.







---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.08.2016 в 16:36 ----------

Большой выбор цветных карандашей Fabre-Castell (Германия). Акварельные, полихромные, пастельные. Маленькие и большие наборы. Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.

----------


## bon_eva

Большой выбор цветных карандашей Faber-Castell (Германия). Акварельные, полихромные, пастельные. Маленькие и большие наборы. Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.





---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.08.2016 в 16:58 ----------

Перьевая ручка Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic, коллекция Pernambuco, Finely Fluted изготовлена из драгоценного дерева пернамбуко. Данный вид красновато-коричневой древесины считается одним из лучших для изготовления эксклюзивных изделий из дерева, смычков для струнных инструментов, а также дирижёрских палочек. Ручка уникальным образом сочетает в себе передовые технологии и традиционное наследие бренда. 





---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.08.2016 в 15:52 ----------

Механический карандаш Graf von Faber-Castell серия Classic, коллекция Pernambuco, Finely Fluted изготовлен из ценной породы пернамбукового дерева. Изделие уникально сочетает в себе природную харизму дерева и строгие формы покрытого платиной металла. Карандаш идет в роскошной подарочной упаковке. Цена - 10620 грн. Контактный телефон: +38067-828-17-02.

----------

